# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - logo = stemë

## edspace

> Logo => Stemë, Stampë, Pullë





> Logo => Logo


Fjala stemë përshtat tamam me logo. Pse jo stemë?
STEMË f. sh.
Shenjë dalluese me figura simbolike që përfaqëson një shtet, një qytet,
një parti, një familje etj. dhe që përdoret në vulat, në mbishkrimet zyrtare,
në monedhat etj. Stema shtetërore. Stema dhe flamuri. Stema e një
familjeje feudale. Stema mbi shqyt. Vulë me stemë. Letër me stemë.
Tabelë me stemë.

----------

